# FR: un café / du café / le café



## EkatS

Pourquoi est-il correct de dire "je prends un café" et pas "je prends du café"?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Toller

No both are OK


----------



## LV4-26

un café = a cup of coffee
du café = some coffee


----------



## eva84

hello,
I have again a problem with article partitif. This is a sentence from an exercise: […] Est-ce que tu veux un café?-but I would use Est-ce que tu veux du café?
Can anyone explain this to me? Thank you a lot


----------



## regisbobe

both are correct. however the mean is slightly different.
[…] 
"tu veux un café ?" means "do you want a cut of cafe?"
"tu veux du café ?" means "do you want some cafe?"


----------



## janpol

cela dépend aussi de l'endroit où l'on se trouve : à la maison, je bois *du* café, dans un... café, je demande *un* café (jamais du café). 
Quand j'arrive dans un hôtel, on me demande généralement si, le lendemain matin, je prendrai *du* café ou du thé.
J'invite des amis : "venez donc prendre *le* café à la maison, demain !" (ils comprennent qu'ils devront arriver quand j'aurai fini mon repas).
La vogue des appareils qui, à la maison, font du café comme au café fait que, chez soi, on dit de plus en plus souvent : "je vais me faire *un* café, tu en veux un aussi ?"


----------



## eva84

salut Janpol,
je comprends les examples avec "un" café et "du" café, mais je ne comprends pas ton example avec "le" café...j'ai pensé que j'utilise "le" café après les expressions comme aimer, préferer...jamais pas après prendre...?


----------



## tilt

On peut _prendre *du/un *café _à toute heure de la journée, on ne _prend *le *café_ qu'après le repas.

_Prendre le café _est une expression toute faite, qui ne désigne pas tant le breuvage que ce moment après le repas, où l'on boit du café en croquant éventuellement quelques biscuits. L'intérêt principal de la chose n'est pas de boire du café, mais de se retrouver et de partager un moment agréable.
On retrouve la même distinction entre _prendre l'apéritif_ et _prendre un apéritif_.


----------



## janpol

Bonjour Eva,
Ta question portait sur "un café"/"du café". J'ai pensé qu'il fallait aussi mentionner l'expression "prendre le café" que Tilt a parfaitement bien expliquée.


----------



## JJKyle

I remember reading this somewhere, it said:

In french, when for example in a café, people usually don't say "Je veux du café" because the bartender could then misunderstand it as "je veux *deux *cafés".

So People wouldn't wanna risk paying twice as much as they should 


I don't know how much of this is correct, what do you say? 



JJ


----------



## tilt

JJKyle said:


> In french, when for example in a café, people usually don't say "Je veux du café" because the bartender could then misunderstand it as "je veux *deux *cafés".


Moreover, the bartender must know which quantity of coffee the customer wants, and it's not said in _je veux du café_.


----------



## djamal 2008

On sous-entend deux tasses de café.
In English a waiter could takes the order of two coffees when he/she means two cups of coffee. I think it's the same thing with French.


----------



## Fred_C

On peut aussi dire que les repas se terminent généralement en buvant du café.
L'article défini de l'expression "Prendre le café" s'explique donc par le fait que ce café est déterminé. C'est le café qu'on boit à la fin du repas. (et pas un autre).
"Venez prendre le café chez nous" signifie : "Quand vous aurez fini de manger, venez chez nous pour prendre le café qui terminera votre repas".
(Je précise un peu trop, parce que j'ai peur que cet usage d'articles ait des explications un peu culturelles....)
On dit souvent "prendre un café", parce qu'en France, il est courant de boire du café espresso, c'est à dire du café très fort servi dans des tasses toutes petites.
Même si la tasse est toute petite, le café est si fort qu'on n'en boit qu'une.
"Prendre un café" est donc un raccourci pour dire "prendre une seule tasse de café (espresso, généralement)"


----------



## cihvergara

Bonjour à tous, 

Je voudrais savoir comment on devrait écrire cela: 

"Je ne veux plus boire _de _café"

"Je ne veux plus boire _un _café"


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,
Les deux pourront se dirent selon le contexte.
"Je ne veux plus boire _un _café" sonne plus affirmatif, plus ferme : "Je ne veux plus boire un café _aujourd'hui_ / _de ma vie_ ..."


----------



## cihvergara

Mais je croyais qu'à la forme negative on devrait mettre "de", donc ça resterait:

"je ne veux plus boire _de _café", au lieu de dire "_un _café"

De la même façon que l'on dit: 

"Je veux du café"

"Je ne veux pas de café"

Est-ce que je me trompe?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## atcheque

Non, vous ne vous trompez pas.
Mais "_je ne veux plus boire un café_" reste juste dans le sens : "_plus un seul_", "_plus aucun_".


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais quant à moi jamais _Je ne veux plus boire *un* café_ (sans préciser _seul_ ou autre complément), mais uniquement _Je ne veux plus boire *de* café_.

_Je bois *du* café_. → 2 sens possibles: 1º j'aime le café et j'en bois (régulièrement); 2º je suis en train de boire du café, c'est-à-dire une boisson faite à base de café.
_Je ne bois pas *de* café._  → 2 sens possibles: 1º je n'aime pas le café ou je ne le supporte pas  et je n'en bois (presque) jamais; 2º je ne suis pas en train de boire du  café.
_Je ne veux plus boire *de* café._  → Je ne veux plus boire de cette boisson à base de café.
_
Je bois *un* café_. → Je suis en train de boire un café, c'est-à-dire une tasse, un bol de ce breuvage.
_Je ne bois pas *un* café._ 
_Je ne veux plus boire *un* café._ 

Mais:
_Je ne bois pas *un* café, mais un thé._ 
_J'ai changé d'avis; je ne veux plus boire *un* café, mais deux_. 
_Je ne peux plus boire *de/un* café sans penser à mon frère._  → Je ne peux plus boire *un seul* café sans penser à mon frère.


----------



## ariko1

Je veux un café VS. Je veux du café

Hey everybody:
I've tried to ask my bf who is a native French to explain to me the main difference and when to use which (this example can be with various things of course not just coffee)

He told me it's different the usage despite similarity but he does not know how to explain it.

So what is the difference (examples will be appreciated)

Many thanks


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Ariko1!

Je veux un café = I want a coffee.
Je veux du café = I want some coffee.


----------



## ariko1

I was told that there is a difference in usage between the two, in English when asking a coffee from friends for example I can say 'I want a coffee please' OR 'I want some coffee please'  and they are synonymous for all situations


----------



## Riley_Rilde

Bonjour.
I was told that L'article Partitif is used with food and drinks (eatables) and L'article défini is used to talk about specific person/thing and L'article indéfini was used for non-specific person/thing.
However, I find that there are many differences between the two aside from specific and non-specific. Is it true, if yes then can you explain it?


----------



## Terio

ariko1 said:


> I was told that there is a difference in usage between the two, in English when asking a coffee from friends for example I can say 'I want a coffee please' OR 'I want some coffee please'  and they are synonymous for all situations



They are not synonymus for all situations. In a restaurant, they are, more or less. But in a food store, you would not ask for _"a coffee", _but for "coffee" ou "some coffee".

It is the same in French. In a restaurant you may ask : _un café_ (a cup of coffee). You may ask : « un café » or « deux cafés ». You might as well ask _du café_ (some coffee).

Il a store, you ask for _du café_ (coffee or some coffee), not _un café_. If you ask for _un café_, they'll show you a counter where they serve sandwiches and drinks.


----------



## Maître Capello

Terio said:


> In a restaurant […] you might as well ask _du café_ (some coffee).


 Really ? I would only use the indefinite article as far as I'm concerned. The partitive sounds odd to me.

Things are probably a bit different in North America where big pots of coffee are used to serve several clients. But in Europe restaurants brew coffee on demand for each client. The partitive therefore makes a lot less sense.


----------



## Bezoard

Dans un restaurant ou surtout un café, je demanderais bien sûr "un café", a priori. Mais en revanche, le serveur peut m'avoir demandé en fin de repas : "Vous prendrez du café ?" et je pourrais lui dire "Oui, nous prendrons/prenons du café."


----------

